# How to edit source width/height



## Birdboat (May 5, 2016)

How does one edit a source's width/height while making an OBS Plugin?


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2016)

Width and height are defined by the sources themselves.  You use the get_width and get_height callbacks on the obs_source_info structure.  I really should have just used one function, not sure what on earth I was thinking at the time when I made it two functions.


----------

